# Constitutional Rights and freedoms lost or diluted



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech

Right to bear arms. -  This was originally written so the American people would always have a military means to take back their govt. If it got out of hand  Now your govt tells you what type of guns you can have.  Your right to bear arms is being diluted every day

Freedom of the press.  - In todays world the press is monopolized by only a few entities. Suprisingly all with monetary ties to govt. and any new press that goes against the grain is labled fake and removed.  You do not have freedom of the press.

Right to home privacy against illegal search.  Nowdays they can use spy technology inside your home without securing a warrent based upon court approved probable cause. NSA post 911.  You do not have a right to privacy from home invasion.  Not to mention what will happen if the military gets involved with contact tracing and vaccines

Freedom of religion.  This is an easy one in so many areas.  If you look at it legally the govt has mandated it has to be a religion that was well established before a certain date or it is invalid as a religion. (Cant remember the date) And even then its iffy. Like.  can i gather a congregation together during lockdowns even of we believe we can and can i refuse vaccinating myself upon my religous belief.  Also as a religion.  You must file your religion with an IRS form under the govt.  Your freedom of religion is mandated.  Not eber really seperated from the state as it answers to the greater power the IRS.  And its individual freedoms are subject to the current govt approval.

Would anyone like to add to this list?  Im sure we have lost the entire constitution line by line in various ways especially in the last 20 years since 911 and homeland security which mandated a removal of our rights based on the fear of constant terrorist attacks on American soil which never manifested themselves yet the freedoms remain forever lost.
Anyone add to this list of constitutional rights and freedoms lost?


----------



## pknopp (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech


 
 You just exercised free speech.


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 2, 2020)

I had to feed and put up a Marine platoon a few weeks ago ...


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech
> ...


You wouldnt believe what i had to go through to find a place to do so.
Kinda like a guy in 1770 sitting in a dark corner of a pub speaking against the king of England and the press and the guy he is talking to saying.  " See, you just excersised free speech"
  Yeah OK I did. I exercised free speech.  But I can only do it here. And not for long


----------



## pknopp (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...



 Sorry, who arrested you at other places?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2020)

We lost this one, for sure!
*
" After one year from the ratification of this article the manufacture, sale, or transportation of intoxicating liquors within, the importation thereof into, or the exportation thereof from the United States and all the territory subject to the jurisdiction thereof for beverage purposes is hereby prohibited. "*


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...



You did a Google search?


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Oh. So if you havent been arrested yet that means you have rights and freedoms.  I guess a whole lot of people in China are free


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Freedom of the press. - In todays world the press is monopolized by only a few entities.



Any person on Earth can start an online publication and immediately have distribution to nearly every other person on The Planet.

We have more press options today than at any other time in human history.

It's true that it's mostly used for porn.  But, that's Press Freedom too.


----------



## pknopp (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...




Grow up.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 2, 2020)

I





ReinyDays said:


> I had to feed and put up a Marine platoon a few weeks ago ...


 Bet that was annoying.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all, they were totally hot!


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech
> 
> Right to bear arms. -  This was originally written so the American people would always have a military means to take back their govt. If it got out of hand  Now your govt tells you what type of guns you can have.  Your right to bear arms is being diluted every day
> 
> ...


The only body that must respect your freedom of speech is the government.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> I had to feed and put up a Marine platoon a few weeks ago ...


Hold that thought


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 2, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


at least 98 degrees.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> I had to feed and put up a Marine platoon a few weeks ago ...


Thank you for your service.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech
> ...


These days all who lobby the govt and have behind the wall meetings with your govt. Not to mention a press owner which pays for the election funds of your government servants.  Can these be regarded as a monopolistic being entwined with and as a influential part of your govt and its policies. In fact a part of the government.
  And also if my freedom of speech (and that of  other eclectic american citizens) is being suppressed on a large basis or manipulated by a few powerful entities within the united states especially if they are speaking against the govt policies.  .  Isnt the government at that point by its inaction alone a failure to protect my rights and in essence as you stated the govt then did not respect my right to free speech?


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Isnt the government at that point by its inaction alone a failure to protect my right and in essence as you stated not respecting my right to free speech?



No, not at all.  The government doesn't have to support or facilitate your right to free speech.  They merely have to refrain from actively preventing your speech.


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> These days all who lobby the govt and have behind the wall meetings with your govt. Not to mention a press owner which pays for the election fumds of your government emoyees including corporations that are regarded as people nowdays.  Can these be regarded as a monopolistic being entwined with and as a influential part of your govt and its policies. In fact a part of the government.
> And also if my freedom of speech (and that of  other eclectic american citizens) is being suppressed on a large basis or manipulated by a few powerful entities within the united states especially if they are speaking against the govt policies.  .  Isnt the government at that point by its inaction alone a failure to protect my right and in essence as you stated not respecting my right to free speech?



You're not allowed to put a sign in my front yard ... your Free Speech ends at my property line ...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

Until you quit pussy footing around, start naming names, and and begin providing actionable evidence.. you're just fucking around on the internet.. not exercising free speech.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt the government at that point by its inaction alone a failure to protect my right and in essence as you stated not respecting my right to free speech?
> ...


By inaction they are activly preventing my right to free speech


----------



## fncceo (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> By inaction they are activly preventing my right to free speech


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > These days all who lobby the govt and have behind the wall meetings with your govt. Not to mention a press owner which pays for the election funds of your government emoyees including corporations that are regarded as people nowdays.  Can these be regarded as a monopolistic being entwined with and as a influential part of your govt and its policies. In fact a part of the government.
> ...


True. I get that.  But our speech is being manipulated by corporate powerhouses with internet control putting words in the mouths of the masses and acting like we all have the opinion of this and that when most of the population doesnt agree with all the soapbox.  Certainly our free speech is being manipulated and marketed and not being allowed to run its course when most all avenues are legally being taken away.
Certainly your front yard is your own and you have right to regulate the speech therin.  I agree with you. And any internet forum including small ones or the greater ones like youtube have the right of census. This is their right.
But when other people are denied a front yard by restrictive "fake news" laws to post their own speech and create their own forums  Then freedom of speech has been lost and public consensus and speech is being manipulated by money which unfortunatly directs also our govt. policies
  That said. As an example I do not like nor approve of anti semantic hate speech or any other type group hate speech.  I think its a sign of low intellegence and pathetic barbaric destructive ideals of an uneducated individual. But freedom of speech means they are allowed their own "yard" just like any other person. Which is very important  If you have your yard, they get theirs.  Its called equality and freedom
We all then have the right whether or not to visit that yard. We can always walk away
But these rights of free speech do not exist in todays world nor in America.  And the reason they do not exist is manipulation of the free press on the greater means of comunication in the modern world. The internet. A worldwide repression of individual rights of citizen speech is being manipulated solely by powerful controling monopolies and the powers and governments around the world that be.  And the American govts lack of action to ensure us all a "yard" whether they agree or not. is in the end, an infringement on our right to free speech on the internet.  If you do not believe me. Do a search on vaccinations where pro vaccination is rampantly accepted uet antivaccinatiin is considered fake news.  And the population itself is near 50/50


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > By inaction they are activly preventing my right to free speech
> ...


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > By inaction they are activly preventing my right to free speech
> ...


Should I slow it down for you


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

You're saying government owes you a "yard" or bully pulpit of some sort. That's never been the case. You may build such a thing through hard work and active networking. Many do. You refuse to equate speech with money. Most would agree but then turn right around and say money talks, bullshit walks. The real problem there was granting corporations legal personhood to begin with. That's where most meaningful struggle got crushed.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> You're saying government owes you a "yard" or bully pulpit of some sort. That's never been the case. You may build such a thing through hard work and active networking. Many do. You refuse to equate speech with money. Most would agree but then turn right around and say money talks, bullshit walks. The real problem there was granting corporations legal personhood to begin with. That's where all meaningful struggle got crushed.


No they dont owe me a yard. But I have yhe right to own one.  if i have one they need to stay out of it even if they dont like what im saying.  Your confusing me with that group you like to put everyone in
Currently all this govt owes me is a shit load of social security pay i gave them.
  (And my original 1776 constitutional rights of course)


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> No they dont owe me a yard. But I have yhe right to own one.  if i have one they need to stay out of it even if they dont like what im saying.


So name names and state your specific beef or quit crying like a stuck pig for mercy's sake. 

Cut the crap. The government may have compelling reasons to be on your lawn just as you may have on theirs.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...



Bullshit. Is the government actively preventing your right to live by not locking you up and keeping you under guard 24/7?


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > No they dont owe me a yard. But I have yhe right to own one.  if i have one they need to stay out of it even if they dont like what im saying.
> ...


Im not the one crying like a stuck pig


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Didn't say that.  You did


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...



Same faulty reasoning, kid.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yep. You used some faulty reasoning.  I agree


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...


But you'll admit to being hopelessly vague?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech
> 
> Right to bear arms. -  This was originally written so the American people would always have a military means to take back their govt. If it got out of hand  Now your govt tells you what type of guns you can have.  Your right to bear arms is being diluted every day
> 
> ...




personally, the right we lost that mattered to me was legal pot.

but that is being rectified by liberals and progressives

however i know a guy who has a big list of lost rights:

he cant beat his wife and kids any more
he cant beat up gays any more
he cant lynch blacks any more
he cant force his religious beliefs on public school children


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


I dont know how it was vague.  I have the right to own my own private property and the right to my free speech from said property.
I also have the right to my own website and my own free speech. Regardless whether you like it or not.   You dont have to go there.
Why is this a problem.  I think trying to lable my persona is getting in the way of what i said.
 Why are people against me having rights


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...


yeah you aint kidding,this is about the only message board out there left that believes in free speech. every other message board out there,the mods ban you if you expose facts about government corruption they dont want to hear,the covid hoax,the votescam,9/11 everything. they ban you for that pretty much everywhere yet allow the people attacking you calling you names and all you did was list the facts,they dont ban those people.

yeah this really is about the only platform left out there that allows free speech.we have been a banana republic dictatership for decades now only difference is its far more worse now than ever before and now half the country is aware of it because of that,


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...



Of the same sort you did, dummy.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

anynameyouwish said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech
> ...


Yeah pot is going thru prohibition change.  And those others listed are not rights.  They are violent crimes
Lastly education and religion should always be seperate. Education needs to stay fundamental read and write especially at a young level.
Its not a platform for religion or any political agenda either


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...


Who? Name names. Be specific.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech
> 
> Right to bear arms. -  This was originally written so the American people would always have a military means to take back their govt. If it got out of hand  Now your govt tells you what type of guns you can have.  Your right to bear arms is being diluted every day
> 
> ...



Nonsense. You have every right to say what you wish via your own forum.

Its analogous to say, the free press. Someone with a printing press can disseminate their views more rapidly than someone without one. Someone with a printing press and a wide, self sustaining distribution network (like a major paper) has an even greater capacity to disseminate their views.

However, neither scenario infringes on YOUR right to free speech. You can say what you wish, print your own paper, pass out pamphets, whatever you like. Your rights aren't defined by the capabilities of someone else. But instead, by what you can do.

Similarly, Facebook has has built a larger distribution network than you have. That doesn't infringe your right to free speech in the slightest. You can still create your own website and say whatever you wish.

Your 1st amendment rights have nothing to do with Facebook. If you want to know who the 1st amendment limits, look no farther than the 1st word in the 1st amendment.


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


No. Your just trying to.muddy waters.  I have rights. Others say inapropriatly i am looking for govt handouts which isnt true. Since when is an individual right a govt handout.  My rights are not handouts.  And i didnt say i wanted the govt to give me a yard. Etc.  Anything . That was said incorrectly before too. 
  I am 60 years old and have worked for my living since i was a youmg buck.  Never thought anyone should give me anything. Always wanted to male my own and worked very hard Just said i had the right to my own web space amd freedom of speech in America.   You crawl back up through the thread if you missed it.  Sorry


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Facebook has has built a larger distribution network than you have. That doesn't infringe your right to free speech in the slightest. You can still create your own website and say whatever you wish.


Indeed. You might even reach some other people with it. If.. you're lucky!


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Facebook has has built a larger distribution network than you have. That doesn't infringe your right to free speech in the slightest. You can still create your own website and say whatever you wish.
> ...



No one has a constitutional right to a successful distribution network. Especially one that someone else made. 

You have a right to be free from congressional infringment of your speech. And depending on your interpretation of the due process clause of the 14th amendment, free from state infringement of your speech as well.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

"Name names. Be specific."


Thevolunteerwino said:


> No.


Okay, welcome to my ignore.. Bubbye!


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Free speech. - Industrial Corporate Monoplies have decided on a grand scale what can and cant be said in a public domain.  You no longer have free speech
> ...


I can not create my own website and say whatever i want.  I would be put in the deep web. Or worse.  Removed entirely from the web.  And my rights do have to do with facebook. Youtube etc.  Those platforms that obtain favor from the higher ups can be seen publicly amongst the masses while others and their platforms are suppressed. These are not chosen by the masses but by the powerful monopolistic controlers of the internet. It happens.  On a globalized scale.  There is mass inequality among the voice of the public and the press. If you cant see it.  You are most likely just a follower of mass media.  But thats ok. You just cant see the oppression of public opinion happening on a grand scale


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> "Name names. Be specific."
> 
> 
> Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...


Bye


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

Skylar said:


> No one has a constitutional right to a successful distribution network. Especially one that someone else made.


The internet, for example. The post office. Dominion Voting Systems, ..


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Thevolunteerwino said:
> ...



Why would your website be removed? And who would remove it?

And your 'monopolistic internet' argument doesn't work. You can go to literally millions of websites. As can anyone else who jumps online in this country. Millions of choices is not a 'monopoly'.

And there has always been inequality in the volume of the voice between someone with a distribution network that they have built and someone without. It still has nothing to do with your rights. Your rights....are freedom from government interference.

Again, read the bill of rights. Facebook isn't mentioned. Congress is.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > No one has a constitutional right to a successful distribution network. Especially one that someone else made.
> ...



I'm not going down the conspiracy rabbit hole with you in this thread.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

Whose airwaves? OUR AIRWAVES!


> In exchange for obtaining a valuable license to operate a broadcast station using the public airwaves, each radio and television licensee is required by law to operate its station in the “public interest, convenience and necessity.” Generally, this means it must air programming that is responsive to the needs and problems of its local community of license. To do this, each non-exempt station licensee must identify the needs and problems and then specifically treat these local matters in the news, public affairs, political and other programming that it airs. As discussed in more detail further in this Manual, each commercial station – and most noncommercial stations – must provide the public with information about how it has met its obligation in a quarterly report. The report contains a listing of the programming the station aired that the licensee believes provided significant treatment of issues facing the community. Each commercial and noncommercial station also must maintain a public inspection file on the FCC’s website https://publicfiles.fcc.gov/ that contains these reports, as well as other materials pertaining to the station’s operations and dealings with the FCC and with the community it is licensed to serve. The public file is an excellent resource to gauge a station’s performance of its obligations as a Commission licensee.


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> I dont know how it was vague.  I have the right to own my own private property and the right to my free speech from said property.
> I also have the right to my own website and my own free speech. Regardless whether you like it or not.   You dont have to go there.
> Why is this a problem.  I think trying to lable my persona is getting in the way of what i said.
> Why are people against me having rights



You're moving all over the place ... first, your rights are being taken ... now, you have those rights ... make up your mind ...

Damn right you can set up a message board server, and you can regulate the speech on that server ... 

Why are you being such a whiny crybaby about people not listening to you? ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> I can not create my own website and say whatever i want.  I would be put in the deep web. Or worse.  Removed entirely from the web.  And my rights do have to do with facebook. Youtube etc.  Those platforms that obtain favor from the higher ups can be seen publicly amongst the masses while others and their platforms are suppressed. These are not chosen by the masses but by the powerful monopolistic controlers of the internet. It happens.  On a globalized scale.  There is mass inequality among the voice of the public and the press. If you cant see it.  You are most likely just a follower of mass media.  But thats ok. You just cant see the oppression of public opinion happening on a grand scale



NO ... you do NOT have a right to post a sign in MY front yard ... your Free Speech rights end at MY property line ...

Guess what? ...

You do NOT have a right to post a sign in Facebook's front yard either ... your Free Speech rights end at Facebook's property line ...

You want SPECIAL rights over others it seems ... for that you need to spend MONEY ... and advertise during the Super Bowl ... buy a politician ... run for office yourself ...

Or maybe say things people want to hear ...

ETA:  20 years ago I ran a web site ... extremely esoteric ... an internet chess league ... [rolls eyes] ... but not deep web ... all the top web search engines listed my site at the top without my requesting it ... just checked, STILL the top site on Yahoo ... the deep web is data files, like NASA posting every image they ever shot in space, NOAA with every single weather observation ever taken, all the proceedings of the Royal Society, census data, and the like ... 

You're a very very old person, technology has spiraled away from you ... I feel you pain, but at least I know where to look to get information on changing my apacheconfig file ...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

All I'm saying is these things are inherently complicated so the devil is always in the details. Being deliberately vague and broad brushy about such things is just idiotic at best. Glad to see the OP has finally begun opening up some..


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> You're a very very old person, technology has spiraled away from you ... I feel you pain, but at least I know where to look to get information on changing my apacheconfig file ...


Lol. I'm older and grew bored to tears with programming before the WWW even existed. One's wealth, career, things one does or did in public.. are generally of little consequence. No one usually remembers but you. What those you've met face to face and interacted with for prolonged periods think of you,.. now that's what counts. What truly inspires us to get out of bed in the morning (aside from Mother Nature). For better or worse, we are undeniably social animals. But in the long run? Socially interacting with virtual strangers anywhere on the internet? No hills to die on there.


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Lol. I'm older and grew bored to tears with programming before the WWW even existed. One's wealth, career, things one does or did in public.. are generally of little consequence. No one usually remembers but you. What those you've met face to face and interacted with for prolonged periods think of you,.. now that's what counts. What truly inspires us to get out of bed in the morning (aside from Mother Nature). For better or worse, we are undeniably social animals. But in the long run? Socially interacting with virtual strangers anywhere on the internet? No hills to die on there.



Had a job once running mag tape back-up on a PDP-11 system ... the company encouraged me to learn FORTRAN 77 ... kinda left off there until I had to do serious bookkeeping ... today, at my best, I can write simple bloated PHP scripts ... "Hello, World" and the like ... strictly localhost, profoundly insecure ...


----------



## Grumblenuts (Dec 2, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I'm older and grew bored to tears with programming before the WWW even existed. One's wealth, career, things one does or did in public.. are generally of little consequence. No one usually remembers but you. What those you've met face to face and interacted with for prolonged periods think of you,.. now that's what counts. What truly inspires us to get out of bed in the morning (aside from Mother Nature). For better or worse, we are undeniably social animals. But in the long run? Socially interacting with virtual strangers anywhere on the internet? No hills to die on there.
> ...


My mom worked on the ENIAC and helped start Science magazine. My sister was a systems manager at CompuServe, Xerox, Dupont, and Honeywell. I quit going to Drexel for computer engineering because my "advisor" insisted that I program his PDP-11 using FORTRAN for my graduate project (be his bored, little slave, iow). Couldn't seem to fathom why I gagged so much at the prospect. Oh well. Every engineer I've run into since has been a complete asshole. Did me a favor. Much happier now having pursued far more down to earth subjects like mechanics and landscaping at length


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > I can not create my own website and say whatever i want.  I would be put in the deep web. Or worse.  Removed entirely from the web.  And my rights do have to do with facebook. Youtube etc.  Those platforms that obtain favor from the higher ups can be seen publicly amongst the masses while others and their platforms are suppressed. These are not chosen by the masses but by the powerful monopolistic controlers of the internet. It happens.  On a globalized scale.  There is mass inequality among the voice of the public and the press. If you cant see it.  You are most likely just a follower of mass media.  But thats ok. You just cant see the oppression of public opinion happening on a grand scale
> ...


No i have said numerous times i do not have the right to put a sign in your yard.  Can you read?.  Your on iggy


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 2, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> My mom worked on the ENIAC and helped start Science magazine. My sister was a systems manager at CompuServe, Xerox, Dupont, and Honeywell. I quit going to Drexel for computer engineering because my "advisor" insisted that I program his PDP-11 using FORTRAN for my graduate project (be his bored, little slave, iow). Couldn't seem to fathom why I gagged so much at the prospect. Oh well. Every engineer I've run into since has been a complete asshole. Did me a favor. Much happier now having pursued far more down to earth subjects like mechanics and landscaping at length



I moved to Iowa for other reasons ... my brother-in-law said he had a job for me ... didn't even think what that job was, just it was a job ... have never considered doing anything but carpentry ever since ... just fell in love with the outdoor work, hard physical labor, looking at the finished home ... working with real men ... the kind of work where if I don't bleed once a day, I'm being lazy ...

One boss accused me of stealing lumber the slivers in my arm were that big ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 2, 2020)

Thevolunteerwino said:


> No i have said numerous times i do not have the right to put a sign in your yard.  Can you read?.  Your on iggy



Then why do you think you have the right to put a sign in Facebook's front yard? ...


----------



## Thevolunteerwino (Dec 2, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > No i have said numerous times i do not have the right to put a sign in your yard.  Can you read?.  Your on iggy
> ...


Didnt say that either.  I cant talk to someone who refuses to listen


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> I had to feed and put up a Marine platoon a few weeks ago ...


I only respect marines that feed themselves!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 17, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Freedom of the press. - In todays world the press is monopolized by only a few entities.
> ...



Well, unless Google decides that they don't like what you're saying, and prevents anyone from finding your publication or knowing about it.  And unless all of the places you would advertise your online publication to let people know about it ban it from sight.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 17, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Isnt the government at that point by its inaction alone a failure to protect my right and in essence as you stated not respecting my right to free speech?
> ...



Support and facilitate?  No.  Protect?  Yes.  You act like the government has no more legal obligations than to just stand back and do nothing.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 17, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Thevolunteerwino said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I do so enjoy listening to "Government should dictate EVERYTHING!" leftists suddenly start spouting off about limited government when it suddenly suits their narrative (read:  bullshit lies).


----------

